# curry night results - Food Experiment



## bev (Mar 8, 2010)

Welcome to 'curry night' results! **FoodExperiment**

Please list the ingredients used if home-made or all details of shop bought or take-away.

Also tell us your ratio and your total carb count for the meal.

Pre-meal level
1 x hour level
2 x hour level
3 x hour level
4 x hour level
5 x hour level

Please keep this thread 'clean' so we can use it for a quick reference guide.Bev


----------



## am64 (Mar 8, 2010)

my results are in early
homemade beef curry with left over pork added and mushrooms
tandorri roasted baby augerbene and onions
bismati rice 1 tablespoon cooked
small bit of nan about 1/5 plain nan and 1 bite peshwarri nan
plain yoghurt
salad with lemonjuice dressing

Pre-meal level   6.1  
1 x hour level    7.7
2 x hour level    6.4
3x hour level     5.0
waking next morning 6.8
I m happy x


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 8, 2010)

3
Shop bought Curry.
Half naan bread
Popadom 
Brown Rice

Guessed on carbs as mum had dished out by the time I got downstairs. Took 10 units plus 2 correction, Further 10 to take after two hours.
13.1 before meal
1 x hour 15.2 took 2 more units
2 x hour 13.4 took rest of insulin
3 x hour 13.3 took 2 more units
4 x hour 6.1 
5 x hour 9.6 grrr but oh well

happy enough with that but wont be having curry very often.


----------



## bev (Mar 10, 2010)

Korma 'free-from' curry sauce mix = 5 carbs
Uncle Bens white basmati rice = 47.4 carbs
chicken breast
yoghurt = 15.01 carbs

Total = 67 carbs
Ratio 1/16
Dual Wave = 50/50 for 4 hours.
Never had curry and only had rice on MDI so should be interesting.

pre-meal level = 6.9
1 x hour = 4.1 (odd)
2 x hour = 9.9 (oops)
3 x hour = 13.9!!!!!!!!(gave 0.750 unit correction as still has 1 hour left on DW)
4 x hour = 14.7!!!!!!!!( 1 unit correction given - will have to change things for next time! Maybe a 30/70 would have been better)
Woke on 17! I dont know if this was the rice or not as i didnt test in the night last night as i was shattered after swimming!
Will try it again but with advice off Adrienne!
If he is high at 4 hours i will do more testing and correcting if needed.Bev


----------



## Steff (Mar 10, 2010)

Right so im doing rogan josh home made ingredients as follow.

2lb of lamb shoulder
1 bulb of garlic
1 inch of fresh ginger
3 tablespoons of rapeseed oil
2 med onions
5oz yogurt
teaspoon of coriander,cumin and paprika
2 bay leaves
half a piece of pashwari naan.
3 heaped tablespoons of thia jasmine rice
and stirred in at the end garum masala

Pre meal-6.5 (ok)
1x hour-6.3 (good)
2x hour-7.3 (increase)
3x hour-10.1 
im going to add 4 hour result I think i can feel something coming on at mo i aint gunna test though till 10.15.
4 x hour 10.9 hmm

Woke to 7.1 so all in all im very pleased once again Bev thanks another great idea.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 10, 2010)

We had homemade curry but Jessica didn't eat much of that but ate all the rice !!

Chicken
Stock (not much)
200g canned toms
200g spinach
Onion
Mild curry paste

200 g Thai jasmine rice

I used the same carbs as basmati in the end as it was only slightly different.

So I didn't bother counting the curry so :

Rice   60  cho
Two small Petit Filous  24 cho

I bolused a dual wave of 50/50 over 3 hours for the 60 cho (rice) = 4.6 units (split into 2.3 and 2.3 units)

I then did a normal bolus for the fromage frais which was 1.8 units

Jessica had had two hypos of 3.8 and 3.9 (with a 5.2 and 5.0 inbetween), she went up to 6.2 just prior to eating


Pre-meal level    6.2
1 x hour level     7.7
2 x hour level     6.4
3 x hour level     5.9
3 1/2 hour level   4.2   (mini coke and 0% temp for 30 mins)  Typical !
4 x hour level      4.1
4 1/2 hour level   6.3
5 1/2 hour level   3.2  eek !  (100 ml ish of lucozade)
15 mins later       2.9   (mini coke)  Pump suspended for about 30 mins
10 mins later       3.2
10 mins later        4.2
30 mins later       6.7

Then her sensor said she reached 11.0 in the early hours but I did nothingm she woke at 8.1

I think this was the country dancing and so will repeat curry and rice another day.


Its gonna be a long night.


----------



## aymes (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok, very long day at work so have gone for shop bought stuff. Chicken tikka masala, puppadoms and pilau rice, total carbs 130g. Ratio means 19.5 units of insulin which I've done all upfront.

Not a good start, been fighting a cold the last few days so running a bit high. Took a correction dose an hour or so ago so not adding another correction for now.

Start: 11.3
1hr: 7.3
2hr: 7.4
3hr: 6.4 - surprised, although my earlier correction was quite 'aggressive' which may be contributing. Usually I'd be happy going to bed on that but have been hypoing in the night a lot recently so not sure what I'll do, maybe will try to stay up a bit longer and see if I'm going up or down....
4hr: was asleep
5hr: 5.4

This morning, 11.1, eeeeek! Thinking I either hypoed in the night (did the previous 5 nights so quite possible), or the curry hit me late, or it's just the cold (feeling rotton this morning). So many variables so really not sure.....

probably won't be the most insightful results as too many variables with the cold and correction doses but have been looking forward to curry night so going for it anyway!


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 10, 2010)

Went the lazy route, and bought a takeaway tikka masala with boiled rice.

Start: 3.8
1 hr: 5.0
2hr: 8.5

Hmmm.....


----------



## Tezzz (Mar 11, 2010)

Here are my results:

This was a special treat so someone sinned and went a bit bonkers with the carbohydrates. Oops... I usually only have 2 desert spoons of rice and a palm sized amount of naan to clean the plate with. I had planned to walk off the excess BG down to at least 6.0 after 4 hours but ate too late. (OH in pub)

Right here's what I demolished:

Tesco Chicken Korma. 20.7g carb
Tesco Basmati rice 58g carb
Tesco Peshwari Naan 56.8g carb

BG readings

21.44 5.3 3 mins before eating
22.17 7.3
22.42 9.6
23.43 10.3
00.55 8.7
Fell asleep ?.?? Didn't go for walk to burn some BG off...
09.25 7.0 Finally got out of bed.


----------



## Pigeon (Mar 11, 2010)

Ok, so I'm a  night late: Chickec korma (20g carbs), half a packet of pilau rice (35g carbs) and half a naan (35g carbs), 1 teaspoon chutney (10g carbs) so 100g = 12U insulin.

8.30 12.9 (just been trampolining and the adrenaline makes me high, don't usually correct for this as I come down again) Took 9U, going to take 3U at 2 hours.
1hr 11.1
2hr 10.8, Took 3U, the rest of my dose
3hr 9.8
5hr (happened to wake up) 4.4, had 1 gluco tab for good luck
Morning after: 5.8


Thanks Bev for doing this, I'd never even considered doing hourly readings before! I'm now going to try the other "nights in" that I've missed and record it for future use! That's the best waking level I've had in ages, really pleased with how it went. I thinking without the trampolining high to start with it would have been pretty good throughout.


----------



## glodee (Apr 7, 2010)

And I'm even later - but results are abysmal!!
Went the whole hog and had a take out . Chicken Jalfrezi, Nan, Pilau rice, Sagg and Onion baji.
Weighed out the rice - 75gms. and 25gms Nan. Had 2 bajis.
Results - with 3 units Apidra.

Pre meal = 5.8 
1hr = 12.6 - Not good
2hr = 16.1 - Yikes
3hr= 
4hr = 19.2 - OMG
Hate to think what the morning will be!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steff (Apr 7, 2010)

wow glodee hope your waking figure is ok


----------



## Pigeon (Apr 7, 2010)

Hope you felt ok this morning Glodee. Just put that one down to experience and try changing something next time, although it is scary when you see readings like that isn't it? I don't know a lot about LADA, do you ever increase your insulin dose for a large meal?

Last weekend we had a takeaway curry and for a change I had daal instead of rice, and my results were really good - no big spike and it was really tasty too, so I'm going to try that again. These experiments are a really good way of trying out different ways to get rid of BG spikes, hope you can join in again some time!


----------



## glodee (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks guy's, - just going to check my log ok fasting reading was 9.1. Ouch. Not as bad as the worst I've had, but what really gets me about the curry is the incremental rise - usually with a healthy meal, the two hour mark is the spike, but not so with the (delicious) curry!! So not fair. I only had a couple of tablespoons of rice and a quarter of that naan. Next time will try tandoori - am convinced its the high fat keeps the glucose bubbling for hours!!

It was good, tho


----------



## bev (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Glodee,
I suspect its a combination of the lot! Curry itself doesnt have huge amount of carbs in - but it has lots of fat which delays absorption of food. Then the rice - nightmare for some as it can cause a big spike hours after eating. Naan bread is also a nightmare as its full of fat and white flour - both very difficult to get right. I would suggest that if you like curry, try making it yourself, without oil and have *either* rice or naan bread - but not both together. I cant remember - are you on insulin? Perhaps you havent got the dose right yet?Bev


----------



## macast (Jan 23, 2011)

ok here are mine 

M&S count on us range (just for comparisons for people)
Lemon & Ginger chicken curry with spiced rice (was really yummy)

had only half the rice and added half a normal bag of spinach leaves as suggested on the packaging 

pre meal  = 6.8
aft 1 hr  =  9.6
aft 2hrs  =  10.3
aft 3 hrs = 7.1

then went to bed

next morning = 7.6

so not too bad 

ps... carbs = 52.8g for whole pack (meal for one)


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 23, 2011)

macast said:


> ok here are mine
> 
> M&S count on us range (just for comparisons for people)
> Lemon & Ginger chicken curry with spiced rice (was really yummy)
> ...



I can't remember, are you on meds or just diet and exercise only?

Anyhow, I guess that's in line with what I'd expect from a meal like that. Perhaps a little too high 2hrs after (<9 would be much better). But then you were starting from 6.8, which is towards the top of the 4-7 pre meal range I was told to aim for.

Andy


----------



## macast (Jan 23, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> I can't remember, are you on meds or just diet and exercise only?
> 
> Anyhow, I guess that's in line with what I'd expect from a meal like that. Perhaps a little too high 2hrs after (<9 would be much better). But then you were starting from 6.8, which is towards the top of the 4-7 pre meal range I was told to aim for.
> 
> Andy



just diet and exercise Andy..... but 6.8 before my meal is the best I've been  and 10.3 after 2 hours isn't bad for me at the moment.  I'll improve though


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 23, 2011)

macast said:


> just diet and exercise Andy..... but 6.8 before my meal is the best I've been  and 10.3 after 2 hours isn't bad for me at the moment.  I'll improve though



Oh crikey, it was only the 5th of January that you were diagnosed wasn't it! What am I like? 

Whilst what I said is sort of OK, those levels in terms of where you are now, are really good! 

Andy


----------

